# 11 speed cranks compatible with 10 speed group?



## Jowan (Nov 24, 2002)

Hi,

My GF has a Cannondale 6-13 with a 10 speed record group. She wishes to swap the compact cranks for regular size 53/39. The cranks are carbon, some of the first generation I believe, no ultra-torque but square tapered bracket. 

If I buy some new 11 speed cranks, can they be used without problems on the 10 speed group? Or are the chainrings so much smaller that the will not take a 10 speed chain

I'll probably need to swap the FD as well, or will it work for both compact and regular cranks?

Any feedback is appreciated, J


----------



## pinarello_fan (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes - if you search the forum you should find many similar questions and answers. The inner dimensions of the 11 speed chain are the same as the 10 speed chain, therefore you can use 11 speed cranks with a 10 speed group


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

what cassette being used? may be easier to change that. i'm good with ct and 11-23.


----------

